# what kinda jeans u guys/girls wear?



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

juss curious. Express has jeans on sale. $20 off on everything.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Denim ones


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

obviously.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

None..Down with pants


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> obviously.


 well why ask if you know the answer?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> None..Down with pants










Come on Ms Natt


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > None..Down with pants
> ...


 What are you talking about?!?!

Innes- He meant what brand/style do you buy..


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i meant what kinda jeans.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> i meant what kinda jeans.


 I told ya - denim


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > i meant what kinda jeans.
> ...


 Smart @$$


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

lucky jeans are the only jeans that look good on me. I'm not much of a dresser though.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > KingJeff said:
> ...


 certainly am in my denim jeans


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

my metrosexual friend likes fashionable jeans....like jeans with "whiskers" on them and that tie around the crouch area, hahahaha


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 Okay Innes









Levi's are my choice of brand.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Levi's


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I used to like Abercrombie...but this was before they started making their jeans look like crap!


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Whatever is on sale,under $20.
E.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i dont own anything that is jeans. i had one pair, but f*ck i lost it.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't wear jeans, don't own a pair.


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

Noone wears dickies?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ttldnial said:


> Noone wears dickies?


 Since when do they make jeans?!?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I wear gap jeans


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I used to like Abercrombie...but this was before they started making their jeans look like crap!


 At least their models still look great!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah i like when they show their boobies


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

gap or mudd usually sometimes union bay
and kev wears tommy and lucky


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

leather chaps..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

tommy or U.S. Expedition

also i love the free air









fits me great


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

Kirra(dont fuckin hate on whiskered jeans),bullhead,levi,Rl,ecko


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

faded blue jeans from anchor blue.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

express, gap, ralph lauren, diesel ,j crew and whatever else i like


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i hate that preworn look. i like to ruff them up naturally :laugh:


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

thePACK said:


> leather chaps..


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

what are these jeans you speak of?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i wear diesel ,soviet ,versace ,henry lloyd , dkny and some levis one pair i bought on hollywood blvd when i was on holiday for $25.
dixon


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

levis, henrylloyd, gap and next


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri
> Posted: Dec 17 2003, 03:34 PM
> 
> QUOTE (ttldnial @ Dec 17 2003, 03:22 PM)
> ...


Queenie, Dickies are work pants and can be found at your local Orchard Hardware Supply for a reasonable price. Heck, they've been making them for quite a while now.

I wear Dickies and Levi's jeans.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I hate jeans I own 1 pair and never wear them. Sweat pants and swishy pants here.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

DC, ELEMENT, DROORS and a pair of "we" jeans which is a swedish skate-thing


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Tommy, Blue Notes, Levi, and jeans from UB.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

depends.......Tommy, DKNY, RF, UnionBay, Levis, etc


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

i like butt-hugger jeans...


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

anchor blue for me


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I used to wear custom made jeans in the early to mid 90's. But now, I'm more into slacks.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Tommy, RL, Nautica.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Dickies
Jnco


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Xtra low rise flare denim jeans


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Xtra low rise flare denim jeans


 I do also







Hey, why buy 'em if your gf wears the same thing? Shiet, saves me $$$. But lets all keep that on the DL


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i like dickes, except things fall out your pocket all the time, especially change and lighters when youre driving


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

American Eagle or Abercrombie


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

DAMN YAL CANT DRESS ,SEAN JOHN,FUBU,KARL KANI, ROC A WEAR


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> DAMN YAL CANT DRESS ,SEAN JOHN,FUBU,KARL KANI, ROC A WEAR


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm all about the Abercrombie & Hollister!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> DAMN YAL CANT DRESS ,SEAN JOHN,FUBU,KARL KANI, ROC A WEAR


 LOL!!

Damn thourough's rockin it gangsta


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

people still wear karl kani? how bout kross colours?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

Levi's(TRUE BOOT CUT, Iconic, 529, 569), DKNY, GAP and Dockers.


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Levis & Fubu


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

diesel & ecko jeans...


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I wear Silvertab if they are on sale. Cheap is best.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Cheap is BEST, thats why I wear OLD NAVY WIDE LEGS when on Sale.
$10.00-15.00 a pair sometimes!


----------

